# Source For 4PDT drum Switch?



## Allan (Nov 12, 2012)

Good, day.
I want to wire my lathe. The 1 hp, 220 volt motor has two leads that need power at all times but need to be switched off and on. It also has two leads that need to be reversed. I can use my existing switch but one lead to the motor will be unswitched and a safety concern to me. I can also put a 2PDT on to switch the mains off but that seems like a Rube Goldberg approach.

So does anyone know which drum switches are: A) 4 pole double throw center off, B) affordable?
Thanx.

Al


----------



## Metalmann (Nov 12, 2012)

I've bought two over the last few years on Ebay:


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=furnas+drum+switch&_frs=1


----------



## Allan (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks, Metalman.
Do you know a make and model? Most of the catalogs don't say if they are 3 or 4 pole.
Al


----------



## CodeRage (Nov 26, 2012)

What is your definition of cheap?
You could use a regular three position maintained panel switch with 2 pair of normally open contacts.  Use a contact from the forward and reverse sides to drive the polarity of the start winding.  Might be able to run it through the switches contacts directly or use small octal relays.  Then wire the second set of contacts from both sides in parallel and use that to drive the coil of a contactor.  This would energize in either the forward and reverse positions connecting the load winding to the mains.  The contacts of the switch would fry if put under a large load.  It is a little more complicated than a 4 pole 3 position switch but it still makes for a single switch interface.

Something like this for the switch.
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...a-_Non-Illuminated/Non-Illuminated/GCX3320-22

You would have to order an extra pair of normally open contact blocks.

and a contactor like one of these depending on the current requirement.
http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_31&zenid=859a468b46f389b79e74393ad66cd0d9

My background is in industrial electrical controls and automation.  So if this isn't how it is 'normally' done then please forgive my inexperience


----------



## 12bolts (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Al,
sounds like you are going down the same path as I have just done.
Very happy with this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300559126652?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 had to wait a couple of weeks for delivery but its perfect for the job, meets your requirements, and cheap.

Cheers Phil


----------

